# Pacemaker Check in office setting



## cweavercpc (Sep 30, 2008)

Does anyone have any references as to whether you can bill a nurse visit on the same day as a PPM check or what the documentation guidelines are that we can do so???


----------



## Davistm (Oct 16, 2008)

Dangerous ground.  Best to have separate documentation that makes it "crystal clear" that the nurse visit had absolutely nothing to do with the PM check.

Terry Davis
CPC


----------

